# Nintendo QoL Sleep Monitor Announced



## FireGrey (Oct 30, 2014)

​ 


> At an event for investors today, Nintendo announced their first 'Quality of Life' product
> There has been no product name announced or even what the product will look like
> What we do know is that it will be watching us sleep in 2016 and will work by connecting to the QoL platform's cloud services and work on Nintendo's consoles and smart devices
> While Nintendo describe their Quality of Life products as a new classification of products, non-wearables, this sounds exactly like the concept of 'The Internet of Things' that have been a rising focus for Microsoft, Google and the likes.


 
Source
Via
On the note of how they aim for non-installation, hopefully they allow access to the cloud service through the internet using something like the physical web rather than an app.
This is an incredibly big market for Nintendo to get into and they've had a pretty good history with health related products, perhaps the biggest tech company involved with consumer health.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 30, 2014)

Iwata will now watch over your dreams.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 30, 2014)

fuck yes now i can play games while i sleep!!...if only that's what it really did


----------



## matpower (Oct 30, 2014)

I never thought I would see Nintendo making something modern besides videogames...
Still that looks pretty interesting, I will be watching this one.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 30, 2014)

A product that watches me sleep? They'd better give it for free with Club Nintendo points.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 30, 2014)

In Soviet Russia, Game plays You!

Okay I tried.

Interesting to see how far this is going with pretty much everyone bringing sport and/or smart devices with a variety of features


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 30, 2014)

Its just a cover to beam thoughts about buying a wiiu into your dreams
But I dont really see much of a market for this thing, there are already similar devices already out or coming out
http://www.amazon.com/Beddit-Sleep-Tracker-Wellness-Coach/dp/B00EWIR004
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hello/sense-know-more-sleep-better


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> fuck yes now i can play games while i sleep!!...if only that's what it really did


 

To Brain Streaming.
Imagine that and the game saves too and when you wake up you can continue.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Iwata will now watch over your dreams.


 
Your avatar makes this post oh so perfect.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2014)

Is this for when the next New Super Mario title puts players to sleep?


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 30, 2014)

And now for some bad puns:

Nintendoes what sony and microsdont. 
Iwata: "well, since we're on the opposite side of 'exciting', we might as well make a buck on that side"
Nintendo not only tracks every step you take, but will now also track you when you don't move.
Wii fit U 2* balance board trainer: "hi there. I used to ask whether you had a good night's sleep, but thanks to your miidreambuddy, I know it even better than you.  "



But on a more serious note: color me interested. The only problem I foresee is the timing. As it stands, there's hardly any market on that field (I hate to break it to you, Joe88, but those aren't exactly mainstream products...yet). It's certainly an original concept, and they've done other weird stuff that turns out alright (like the balance board or the wii). Sure, it seems weird that it's in no way tied to video gaming or even gaming in general, but I'm convinced they'll tie it to their main product line sooner or later (that brain controlling is way too futuristic, but it's more likely that the actual device will be shaped like those amiibo's).




*I can already hear the marketeers shouting "I TOLD you guys we should have named it wii u fit. But noooo, you INSISTED wii fit u was a decent name. "


----------



## Arras (Oct 30, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> To Brain Streaming.
> Imagine that and the game saves too and when you wake up you can continue.


That would be terrible. Most people would forget all about what they did while they were asleep. It's the same as someone else playing your game and progressing on your save file every night.


----------



## war2thegrave (Oct 30, 2014)

Inb4 Nintendo bankruptcy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 30, 2014)

Its purpose it to make lucid dreaming easier to achieve, but puts it into a form relative to video games.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 30, 2014)

Even if _really_ wanted to track my sleep for some reason, the recently announced Microsoft Band looks way better for this. I don't see where Nintendo is going with this.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Oct 30, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> Its purpose it to make lucid dreaming easier to achieve, but puts it into a form relative to video games.


So will i be stuck with rated E dreams? eww..


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 30, 2014)

Reisyukaku said:


> So will i be stuck with rated E dreams? eww..


 

Rated E for "erotic".


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 30, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> Rated E for "erotic".


 
This guy gets it.


----------



## DSAndi (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm what should that be good for ?
I actually have a Xiaomi Mi band that did cost me 18$. It counts steps and tracking my sleep phases. Has some alarm functions and 3 LEDs to check how much more u need for goal.
Does vibrate if u hit goal or call and notification comes and battery last at least 30 days ( actually i use it for 3 weeks now and its still 3/4 full.

So actually i wont need the Nintendo thingy. They should start get games and do better consoles, not make things no one needs in 2016 if u already have it in 2014.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 30, 2014)

"Nintendo Love Hotels"....now in the comfort of your own dreams.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 30, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> "Nintendo Love Hotels"....now in the comfort of your own dreams.


 
The dreaming guy + Rosalina + Peach + Daisy = Foursome! lol


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 30, 2014)

war2thegrave said:


> Inb4 Nintendo bankruptcy.



Idiotic as this thing sounds, I highly doubt it's going to take down an entire company, one that's been around for over a century.


----------



## DarkAce0 (Oct 30, 2014)

WOW i can play Mario in my dreams in 2016 SO HYPED!.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 31, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Its just a cover to beam thoughts about buying a wiiu into your dreams
> But I dont really see much of a market for this thing, there are already similar devices already out or coming out
> http://www.amazon.com/Beddit-Sleep-Tracker-Wellness-Coach/dp/B00EWIR004
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hello/sense-know-more-sleep-better


 
So because someone else makes a similar product, Nintendo shouldn't? Last I checked, other people made video games too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow...
I did not see this coming.
Not that it's a bad thing, though.
There have been similar things but I don't think they work very well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> Rated E for "erotic".


playing Eroge games while i sleep...ohhhhh yeeeeeees plz


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 31, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> Idiotic as this thing sounds, I highly doubt it's going to take down an entire company, one that's been around for over a century.


Are you talking about the Wii U ? 

This sleep thing is bad for Ninty .... the device will detect your Quality of Life is decreased with Too Much Wii U / 3DS and tell you to stop playing !



> Inb4 Nintendo bankruptcy.


This.

This device is going to be a fail.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2014)

jokes aside most prob this will never leave japan


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 31, 2014)

Even though I applaud Nintendo trying to expand and incorporate other markets, I can't shake the feeling that this is a gigantic white flag on Nintendo's part, at least, regarding the video-game industry.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 31, 2014)

It's not like Nintendo are going alone in this, they teamed up with ResMed a medical equipment company that creates devices to treat sleep disorders.

It could be quite similar to this, ResMed's upcoming S+ device.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wii Dream U when?


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Sees title* Hmm, I wonder what 'QoL' stands for..? Considering the world 'Sleep' is in the title, I'm willing to bet it stands for Quality of Life... I'm actually amazed that I guessed that without any clue that Nintendo was running any sort of Quality of Life products.
No, I'm not contributing anything to the discussion, I haven't even read the OP...


----------



## celcodioc (Oct 31, 2014)

Now the NSA is going to have access to my sleep data too 

On a more serious note (well, who knows, perhaps they will in the end), this could be an interesting new market for Nintendo, but I wonder if it will do any good outside Japan.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2014)

soon we'll all be getting light speed brief ads in our dreams


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2014)

oh good they can watch me sleep naked SICK FUCKS!!


----------



## Ashtonx (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm guessing nintendo is trying to quit video games and looking for a different way to make money.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 31, 2014)

^lolno

They already track you with the pedometer while you are awake, make sense for something to track you while you are sleeping.
More info to put into Fit games.

Not that I'll use the pedometer or this.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 31, 2014)

oh shit here goes the "didn't sleep 8 hrs no Wii U/3DS gameplay for you todayz" I bet thats the purpose when synced to your 3ds/wii U unless you get 8+ hours your consoles won't turn on INGENIOUS IWATA INGENIOUS


----------



## matpower (Oct 31, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> oh shit here goes the "didn't sleep 8 hrs no Wii U/3DS gameplay for you todayz" I bet thats the purpose when synced to your 3ds/wii U unless you get 8+ hours your consoles won't turn on INGENIOUS IWATA INGENIOUS


So no Wii U/3DS for me. 
(Stupid school)
In Soviet Russia Nintendo plays YOU!


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 31, 2014)

just don't buy it and no issues matpower but next gen may not be a choice


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 31, 2014)

Now Nintendo will know when my body is ready.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Is this for when the next New Super Mario title puts players to sleep?


 
no it is for when you become so morbidly obese from sitting on the couch all day long playing vidya that you need to someone to watch over you for sleep apnea
nintendo QOL blood glucose monitor incoming


----------



## DarkOrb (Nov 2, 2014)

Nintendos answer to Oculus Rift? Maybe theyve found a way to trigger a mario vor Zelda themed lucid dream.  Lucid dreams are the ultimate virtual reality experiences so that would be a huge success for Nintendo if this would be possible. Haha, i have crazy fantasies.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 3, 2014)

What people are thinking this product will do:
-Send messages into your brain while you sleep.
-Let you play games while you're unconscious. 

What this product will actually do:
-Tell you how much you slept last night.

Day 1 buy, must preorder.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 3, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> What this product will actually do:
> -Tell you how much you slept last night.


already have something like that it's called...a watch!


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 3, 2014)

Nintendo is a tiny player in this field and will be crushed like a bug by MUCH larger players with crazy deep pockets.

Apple for example.
http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/08/12/apple-healthcare-idINKBN0GC09C20140812

Nintendo just came up with this probably fake partnership when their stock was tanking as a desperate way to show they are pursuing growth opportunities ... to somewhat temporarily palliate their shareholders.

Nintendo can't even put a good battery in their ill-thought out tablet controller.

Why would this company think Nintendo is a good partner ?


----------



## Diag (Nov 4, 2014)

somebody read the visual novel i/o?

i bet nintendo has secretly developed a quantum computer and needs us to run it!


----------

